# Applying For SA ID



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Has anyone applied recently for an SA ID with a permanent residence permit. What do they need besides copies of the PRP ? Thats all it says on DHA website.

Anyone with recent timelines?

Thanks


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Obtaining an South African ID book


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

hee Chris you are on fire brother. all the best. My brother applied at Edenvale home affairs and it took 4 months to come out, where are u applying yours.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

TheDarkOne said:


> Obtaining an South African ID book


Thanks a lot. Very detailed indeed.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> hee Chris you are on fire brother. all the best. My brother applied at Edenvale home affairs and it took 4 months to come out, where are u applying yours.


thanks. i wanted to try randburg. here is hoping i get it quickly as well


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

The Centurion office seems to be more organised and things are done quicker..

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

TheDarkOne said:


> The Centurion office seems to be more organised and things are done quicker..
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


i will definately consider going there. anything quicker i will take 
thanks for the headsup


----------

